# Churches



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When hurricane Sandy struck the East Coast, even houses of worship were not spared.

A local television station interviewed a woman from New Jersey and asked how the loss of churches in the area would affected their lives.

Without hesitation, the woman replied, "I don't know 'bout 'dem other people, but we ain't gone to Churches in years . We gets our chicken from Popeye's."

The look on the interviewer's face was priceless.

They live among us, AND THEY VOTE...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it..........LMAO


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO, good one Don !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's good!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:lol:

Not only do the vote, they reproduce more of them. Thats the scary part.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> :lol:
> 
> Not only do the vote, they reproduce more of them. Thats the scary part.


It really is ....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another good one YD.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Saw that and it's sad but true ! I got hammered for reposting on FB.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Saw that and it's sad but true ! I got hammered for reposting on FB.


sad and true it is


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Saw that and it's sad but true ! I got hammered for reposting on FB.


I removed one word from the original .......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a good laugh as I scrolled to the top after posting that last tid-bit ....There was a google ad for Popeyes'


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The one I posted didn't have the word either.... :teeth: MMMMM Popeyes....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i dont do churches either(of either kind)

im a POPEYES guy all the way

there arent any popeyes around me,but the wife and i have been known to drive 80 miles to go get it once and awhile


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wow sneaky, if I'm going to drive 80 miles for a meal there better be an inch thick Porterhouse and a bottle of good Cabernet at the other end&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.lol :smiley-2drunks-singing:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sometimes ya just gotta make the drive for good chicken

i dislike all the chicken joints in our area

but i do love me some POPEYES CHICKEN

as far as the vino goes, we keep the fridge well stocked


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya but the chickens cold by the time you get home for the vino.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> wow sneaky, if I'm going to drive 80 miles for a meal there better be an inch thick Porterhouse and a bottle of good Cabernet at the other end&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.lol :smiley-2drunks-singing:


+1 .....Although I would settle for a Ribeye and Merlot


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

forget that wine, I'll have a bourbon and water !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wine? How old are you guys? LMFAO... Wine??? +1 Ed... I don't drink much anymore, I will drink a beer or take a snort (hooker/shot) once in awhile but wine? I just don't get it? My wife drinks wine...lol...lol...I think I just pissed myself...lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am a beef eater...... Or venison...... My wife has tried to kill me with chicken a few times.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My neighbor is 91, he drinks wine when he runs out of tequila lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't get mad you guys... I am just pulling your chain...lol..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now tequila, oh boy !!! My sisters drink of choice, it puts me down and out !!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i like wine

nothing like a good wine and fine cuban cigar

i dont drink very often(meds dont allow for it)but when i do i prefer wine over anything else

well unless i want to get real messed up then i like top shelf tequila

other hard liqours are waaay to harsh on my stomach,and i think most all of them taste like what a yote poops out

now a mason jar of good corn liqour is another story all together

thats stuff if made properly doesnt seem to trash my guts like store bought whiskeys do

AZP dont worry i can take a joke,been teased more than once for drinking wine


----------

